# Itemlist.xml ab Item ID 49000 (Neu)



## flummy (7. Juli 2009)

Hallo Ihr lieben,

da ich sehr begeistert bin, was Buffed die Community und was weiss ich nicht noch wer alles für Klamotten anbietet um die Itemstats etc auch auf eigenen HPs anzuzeigen, ich aber der Meinung bin, dass der Traffic den ich verursache auf MEINEM Server bleiben sollte und nicht der Community aufgelastet wird, habe ich meine Itemstats fürs Forum etc, auf eine Servereigene Programmierung umgeschrieben. Dazu brauche ich aber leider die aktuelle itemlist.xml. Ich habe in der DB derzeit ItemIDs bis ID 44808.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen, wo ich eine entsprechende Liste finde, wo die Wotlk Items (speziell Ulduar Items) etc drin sin ? 

Würde mich über jeden noch so kleinen Tipp sehr freuen  

Vielen dank schon im voraus.
Grüsse
Andreas

Edith sagt noch: Unter http://www.buffed.de/xml/itemlist.xml findet man ja die Itemlist, bis zur besagten ID


----------



## ZAM (7. Juli 2009)

Liste ist jetzt aktuell.


----------



## kaepteniglo (7. Juli 2009)

Also, habe gerade mal die xml-Datei abgerufen, weiter als bis zur 44808 ist da nix drin.

Wird die xml-Datei auch erneuert?


----------



## ZAM (7. Juli 2009)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Wird die xml-Datei auch erneuert?



Browser-Cache?


----------



## flummy (8. Juli 2009)

Hey Zam,



ZAM schrieb:


> Liste ist jetzt aktuell.


Vielen dank für die schnelle Reaktion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann werd ich sie mal in meine HP einbauen. Danke Dir.

grüsse
Andreas


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Juli 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Browser-Cache?



k.a. jetzt stimmt sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## flummy (6. August 2009)

Hallo Zam,

neue Items neue Belästigungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wäre es evtl möglich die neuen Items wieder in die XML zu stecken ?

Wie gesagt, ich nutz halt selbst gerne meinen eigenen Server für den Traffic den ich verursache, drum würd ich auch die neusten Items gerne auf meinem eigenen Server drauf machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank schon im voraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüsse
Andreas


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. August 2009)

warte es doch mal ab. die neuen Items gibt es noch nicht einmal 24h auf den Live-Servern


----------



## ZAM (6. August 2009)

Wird heute noch aktualisiert - ich bereite nur grad noch die Aktualisierung der Add-ons BLASCrafter und buffedBuddies vor.


----------



## flummy (6. August 2009)

Holla,



kaepteniglo schrieb:


> warte es doch mal ab. die neuen Items gibt es noch nicht einmal 24h auf den Live-Servern



Es geht nicht darum dass ich ungeduldig bin, ich wollte lediglich darauf hinweisen, dass diese Liste eben nach Möglichkeit NICHT vergessen wird. Die "alten" Items waren schon etwas älter und die Liste war nicht aktualisiert.... Daher meine Anfrage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Außerdem: Ich bin ja auch selbst schuld. Hab ne ziemlich nette Gilden / Raid - Juwelierübersicht geschrieben. Das Problem dabei ist, wenn so viel neues dazu kommt, wie bei diesem Patch, muss man viel aktualisieren und die Leute haben sich an die Liste gewöhnt und treten mir schon auf die Füße  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüsse
Andreas


----------



## ZAM (7. August 2009)

Die Listen sind jetzt aktuell.


----------



## flummy (7. August 2009)

Perfekt Zam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich war schon vor Deinem Posting an der Liste dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab sie schon komplett bei uns eingebaut und aktualisiert. Sieht gut aus. Wie immer tolle Arbeit und Support. Danke dafür  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüsse
Andreas


----------



## flummy (21. Dezember 2010)

Holla,

ich hab mal meinen alten Beitrag ausgegraben, weil die Seite bzw das Script immernoch aktiv ist.... Leider fehlt mir auch hier wieder neue Itemlist ab ca. ItemID 49000. Gibt es da irgendwie die Möglichkeit an die neuen Sachen die in Cataclysm dazugekommen sind ranzukommen ? 

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenns wieder klappen würde

Danke im voraus
Grüsse
Andreas


----------



## ZAM (4. Januar 2011)

Sollte wieder vollständig sein.


----------

